# Lazersteve's Guide to the Forum: Rough Draft Part 1



## lazersteve

All,

I've embarked on a mission to index the forum by subject matter. I worked out some flexible search criteria which will allow anyone to quickly retrieve all posts under a selected set of keywords. The search criteria are not perfected yet, but I will modify them as I get more time. I designed this to assist the members in finding all relative information to a given subject. I will be working on the links herein as time permits. If anyone has a suggested topic or link to add to this 'Guide' please PM me with your suggestions. This Guide will self evolve as the forum is updated by members. Here's what I've got so far:

*You can click on all the subjects to get the search results pertaining to them.*

*Safety Tips*
Fumes
Hoods
Scrubbers
Safety Equipment
Eye Protection
Hand Protection
Face Protection







*Acids*




Nitric Acid
How to Make Nitric Acid

Hydrochloric Acid
Hydrochloric Acid Concentration

Sulfuric Acid
Sulfuric Acid Concentrated


*Processing Methods*
Aqua Regia (a.k.a= AR, Royal Water, koingswasser)
Aqua Regia Recipie

Acid Peroxide (a.k.a= AP, HCl+H2O2)


Continued in next post due to url limits.

Continued Part 2

Steve


----------



## Noxx

Very very good idea my friend !


----------



## toadiesop

Punctuation should be a minimum requirement.

my 2 cents


----------



## lazersteve

toadie said:


> Punctuation should be a minimum requirement.



I'm not quite sure what you mean by this. :? ?

Did I miss a punctuation mark somewhere?

The guide is meant to be in outline format. Should I add letters and numbers to the indexes instead of bullets?


Steve


----------



## bermudanibiru999

I think he was talking about other people.


----------



## toadiesop

> I think he was talking about other people.



Yup, I was.


----------



## Noxx

Me ? Oh, sorry for my bad english !


----------



## toadiesop

heh not you noxx :lol:


----------



## catfish

Well Steve you did it again:

Great post!

Thanks,

Catfish


----------



## lazersteve

Just doing my job Catfish! :lol:


----------



## toadiesop

That is INCREDIBLE Steve!!!

Awesome work and THANKS!


----------



## lazersteve

The guide continually updates as posts are added since it's based on specific search criteria. I'll refine the criteria as time goes on and as more members give me feedback on how the programmed searches pin point their needs.

I'm glad you like it. I find myself using it for quick search results.


Steve


----------



## mike.fortin

lazersteve said:


> The guide continually updates as posts are added since it's based on specific search criteria. I'll refine the criteria as time goes on and as more members give me feedback on how the programmed searches pin point their needs.
> 
> Steve



Steve--amazing job. Thanks. Mike.


----------



## walter

excellent work, very helpful thank you


----------



## viacin

steve, ur awsome. Really helped me get going.


----------



## lazersteve

All,

Part 2 Continued from above due to new url limits.


*You can click on all the subjects to get the search results pertaining to them.*

*Processing Methods Continued*
Crockpot
Crockpot
Acid Bleach (a.k.a= HCl-Cl, Clorox)
Iodine Leach
Electrolytic Cell
Butyl Diglyme (a.k.a=BDG, DBC, Glyme)
Mercury
Inquartation
*General Scrap*
Cpu's or Processors
Fingers
Memory Stick
Boards
Solder Mask

Pins
Rhodium
Platinum
Rhodium



Continued Part 3

Continued again due to url limits.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

All,

Part 3 Continued from above due to new url limits.


*You can click on all the subjects to get the search results pertaining to them.*

*General Scrap Continued*
Silver
Karat Jewelry
Gold Filled
Catalytics

*Melting*
Crucibles
Melting Dish
Cupels
Torch
Kiln and Oven
Flux
Borax
Molds

*Testing*
Silver
Gold
Palladium
Platinum
Rhodium


More to come...

Steve


----------



## Shaul

Hi Steve;

Great job, but unfortunately it doesn't work for me. I tried clicking on a number of these (links..?) but all I got back in all of them was the 'Search Window' and I would need to type in the keyword to get results.

Regardless, even if you had just assembled a group of 'keywords' with their sub-topics, it would still be immensely helpful.

Shaul


----------



## lazersteve

Obviously the recent format change to the forum has affected my search requests. I'll decifer the changes and get it fixed up.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

I found that the forum search feature omits common words from the search string. When I tested the search string 'melting dish', the search function omits the word melting. 

Perhaps Noxx can adjust this so the search strings are not modified by the system.

I'm looking into a work around using Google.

Steve


----------



## Noxx

I don't think I can change that... If a word is repeated many times, like «melted», it will omit it to avoid too much search results.

I did not see any function to disable this...


----------



## Anonymous

I tried using the links and still had to type in the search word. I also recieve a to common of a word message.

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## lazersteve

Frank,

When I get some time I'm going to rebuild the code behind this post to use google to properly search the forum. All the links broke when we switched to phpBB version 3, sorry.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

I've created the Google version today here:

Rough Guide to the Forum: Google Style

Let me know if you find any problems or have any requests to add.

Steve


----------



## qst42know

Hello Steve

How is the wrist?

I found the gold filled search empty.


----------



## lazersteve

The wrist is still very sore, but getting better everyday. 

Doc gave me two more weeks at home and started me on physical therapy.

I fixed the gold filled search, sorry about the screw up, I'm working with my wrong hand.

Steve


----------



## qst42know

That wasn't a complaint my friend just an observation.

Anyway get well and thanks for your efforts. 8)


----------



## Eggdrop

Hi steve well as a beginner with tears in the jewelry business I find your concept very usefull because I know the value of precious metals and see the future in them I am very limited in my knowledge of how to get raw materials for recycling like where to get the fingers and best scrap and I am starting to learn about refining techniques so I need a precise direction that can guide me through the process a suggestion for your listing would be how much gold can be recovered from let's say a pound of high grade fingers no one seems to want to talk about that I will be following closely thank you steve


----------



## Eggdrop

Steve I am always free to talk also at 631 560 4768 John here


----------



## lazersteve

Check out this thread and other related search results for 'finger yields'.

ISA Card Yields

Steve


----------



## GotTheBug

Steve, I just want to add another HUGE "Thank You" to the long list before me. You have really paved the way and cleared up a lot of
questions I've had since undertaking this adventure merely a month or so ago.

Again, Thank You Sir.
Paul.


----------

